# Anyone watch Silicon Valley?



## MannDude (Jun 11, 2014)

Just watched the first season last night. Funny show. Sort of a Workaholics meets the Social Network type vibe. It's got pretty good ratings and seems to be pretty well received. I recommend checking it out if you have HBO or a method of acquiring the season. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_Valley_(TV_series)


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Just watched the first season last night. Funny show. Sort of a Workaholics meets the Social Network type vibe. It's got pretty good ratings and seems to be pretty well received. I recommend checking it out if you have HBO or a method of acquiring the season. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_Valley_(TV_series)


Sweet! I going to check it out.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty good show, there was also a tv show called "Betas" (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3012184/), also recommend it.

- Henrique


----------



## betatester (Jun 11, 2014)

MannDude said:


> ...or a method of acquiring the season. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_Valley_(TV_series)


The IT crowd was a good show too - link


----------



## texteditor (Jun 11, 2014)

Haven't watched it yet, but Mike Judge is involved so there is a nonzero chance I was gonna get around to it eventually, I love _King of the Hill_ and more importantly _Office Space_


----------



## texteditor (Jun 11, 2014)

FWIW Mike Judge actually knows quite a bit about Silicon Valley culture, in the late 80s he joined a startup graphics card company called _Parallax Graphics_ which was basically the inspiration behind _Office Space_.


----------



## William (Jun 11, 2014)

I found Hplus ( http://www.youtube.com/user/HplusDigitalSeries/playlists ) to be very nice.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 11, 2014)

Yep great show


----------



## trewq (Jun 11, 2014)

Such a good show. Really enjoyed the first season.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SSvM9lzYV0

One of my favorite scenes from the series. If you haven't seen it, or never have heard of it, perhaps this will convince you...


----------



## shovenose (Jun 11, 2014)

Sadly I don't think it's all that funny :/


----------



## Hxxx (Jun 11, 2014)

The show overall is not so good. Favorite part: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GViJxr19KyE


----------



## Ivan (Jun 12, 2014)

The first few episodes of the show were pretty slow, but once you get past 4 episodes, the show starts to get much better and enjoyable! 

I really liked the show. Really sucks that the length of each episode was only 20+ mins and there are only 8 episodes for the first season. And if I am not mistaken, the next season airs April of next year or something...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 12, 2014)

Ivan said:


> The first few episodes of the show were pretty slow, but once you get past 4 episodes, the show starts to get much better and enjoyable!
> 
> I really liked the show. Really sucks that the length of each episode was only 20+ mins and there are only 8 episodes for the first season. And if I am not mistaken, the next season airs April of next year or something...


In the process of watching through it.  I'm enjoying it a ton right now but yeah really bummed out there's only 8 episodes of it so far.


----------

